# Strippers in yellow river



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has caught strippers on yellow river this time of year?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Not without a pocket full of ones...


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

I rarely find strippers off of the pole, much less on yellow river


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yellow river or golden shower??

You may mean stripers....


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Cracks me up every time !


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you find the strippers you can usually find the crabs so make sure you take a trap or 2.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Toothless ones to boot!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

But yes it has stripers, and now is a good time to catch them...


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

OK that was auto correct. Stripers. But a good laugh none the less. I know nothing about catching them other than I want to. Any advice on bait or how to catch them?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Early morning on top water. You'll hear them busting on top of the water, throw a top water lure on them. QED.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They aren't hard to catch. There are plenty of them there. Two ways to catch them.1 troll using umbrella rigs and a few divers at about 1.5-2 knots. #2 use live mullet freelined out behind the boat at night in creek mouths.


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Do you throw towards the bank or the middle of the river.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I had a cool experience involving striped bass this summer. The wife and I were snorkeling the spring run from Morrison Spring down to the Choctawhatchee River when a a large school of 20-40lb stripers came through on a Search & Destroy mission! 
All the fish in the creek were running for their lives as the school chased down anything that was in the water, it was an awesome sight for a brief moment as they headed into the main spring then turned back and cruised back down the run toward the river. 
I learned that when they're feeding . . . THEY'RE FEEDING . . .and would most likely hit ANYTHING in their path!


----------

